# Scheduled preconditioning



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

For those of you who aren't aware, some other EVs have what's called "scheduled preconditioning". I know for sure the BMW i3 and the Nissan Leaf have had it for years now. I had an i3 for 2 years and it was one of my favorite features of the car.

Here's how it works:
You set the schedule in the car or using the mobile app ONE TIME. For example, I set mine to precondition "weekdays at 6:30 am and 3:30 pm". I never needed to manually "remote start" my car ever again except on weekends and for unscheduled trips.

It was AMAZING. I would get in my car in the summer after work to find it already cooled down to 70 degrees and in the mornings in winter it would be warmed up to 70 degrees.

And here's the key point: It's true it doesn't take much time to open the app and manually start the car, but *I never had to remember to do this. *The closest comparison I can thing of is an automated thermostat in your home vs a manual. Sure it takes seconds each day to manually set it, but after having an auto-thermostat would you really want to go back to manual?

From what I've read, Teslas do not have this and I find it somewhat perplexing given how amazing it is and because it's a feature that's simply not possible to do safely on a gas car as it could be in the garage when it starts automatically. Is this the California effect where needs of those living in a location that has _real_ seasons are not considered?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Spinball said:


> For those of you who aren't aware, some other EVs have what's called "scheduled preconditioning". I know for sure the BMW i3 and the Nissan Leaf have had it for years now. I had an i3 for 2 years and it was one of my favorite features of the car.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> You set the schedule in the car or using the mobile app ONE TIME. For example, I set mine to precondition "weekdays at 6:30 am and 3:30 pm". I never needed to manually "remote start" my car ever again except on weekends and for unscheduled trips.
> ...


It's funny I find this functionality overrated. I leave home for work at a similar time daily but there is easily a 15-20 minute variance. If it's on "autopilot" and I forget that would be a waste.

As for leaving work, well that's all over the place.

I just don't see the value.

I have Nest at home and turned off the schedule and still use it manually and start cooling my home when I leave.

Could just be me though...


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Make sense for Tesla to add this software update to me, and then let the users decide if they are wasting too much electricity preconditioning the car if they leave the house at sporadic times. Have you requested this change to Tesla? Is there a specific place to submit software requests to see what other people are asking for too?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I leave work anytime from 430pm - 730pm.. If it were to automatically start cooling/heating at a specific time, it would be running needlessly more times than not.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I use it for my Leaf. But my car is parked in a garage, both at home and at work, so I won't miss it too much if Tesla doesn't offer it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Tesla DOES have these features.

-Smart Preconditioning

-Cabin Overheat protection

-Camper mode


----------



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Tesla DOES have these features.
> 
> -Smart Preconditioning


I know about Smart Preconditioning, but from what I've researched, it is buggy to the point most owners disable it. Have you heard or know different? If this worked properly it would solve it for me.

Also there's a difference between letting the car guess and setting a specific schedule. I'd prefer the latter.

Those that don't have a routine schedule could leave this feature disabled. The many, many people that do have a routine (those with set work hours) would surely appreciate it.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I won't know till I have a Tesla of my own to experiment with.
But remember, unlike cars, Teslas are continuously improved with tweaks and added features. I have no doubt it will do exactly what you want and more than you imagined in no time.


----------



## Spinball (Jun 20, 2017)

I am hoping so. And it's possible the existing Smart Preconditioning is better than I have heard.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

I've never entertained the thought of camping inside a Tesla until now. The _camper mode_ feature has created a subculture among Tesla owners according to this Bloomberg article:
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-tesla-camper-mode/

I might have to test it out one night in the garage prior to planning any overnight trips. Would be great to have that option for a spontaneous outing once in a while, for instance, say the next meteor shower called for clear skies, etc... Man, I'd LOVE to use the Model 3 to witness the August 21st solar eclipse in style. If only I were one of the first 30 lucky owners, I would definitely make that trip!

Also makes a nice alternative to sleeping on the couch - not that I've ever done it before.


----------



## Model34mePlease (Jun 3, 2017)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> I've never entertained the thought of camping inside a Tesla until now. The _camper mode_ feature has created a subculture among Tesla owners according to this Bloomberg article:
> https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-tesla-camper-mode/
> 
> I might have to test it out one night in the garage prior to planning any overnight trips. Would be great to have that option for a spontaneous outing once in a while, for instance, say the next meteor shower called for clear skies, etc... Man, I'd LOVE to use the Model 3 to witness the August 21st solar eclipse in style. If only I were one of the first 30 lucky owners, I would definitely make that trip!
> ...


Us too. As a couple that have never been interested in camping, I'm kind of amazed that both of us are enthusiastic about trying this out.

Gee, maybe you could actually back the M3 out of the garage onto the driveway for your first 'outing'.


----------



## pjfw8 (Apr 28, 2016)

After 6 years of driving plug-in Fords with scheduled preconditioning I am missing it on my 3. I would use the Ford app or the screen in the car to set my departure schedule for the morning commute and the way home. The car would decide when to begin preconditioning based on the temperature. My car was always ready and comfortable! It is annoying to manually start each morning during the rush to get up and out of the house. I have emailed Tesla more than once but do not even get an acknowledgment. Model 3 also lacks "smart preconditioning". I love my Model 3 but winter is coming! This is an easy upgrade that is just short of essential for cold weather performance. Set it and forget it!


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Thanks for digging up an oldish thread, re-reading from a new point of view.
It's upsetting that my previous points are not valid, simply because smart preconditioning and camper mode are not available on Model 3 (also no energy saving mode).
And as I've learned in the past freezing cold week, is it would be very nice to warm up the battery before I go, driving without regen stinks. The time varies very much with temperature, I remembered to start charging two hours before leaving today but that was still not enough time to fully warm up!


----------



## usbseawolf2000 (Nov 11, 2018)

JWardell said:


> The time varies very much with temperature, I remembered to start charging two hours before leaving today but that was still not enough time to fully warm up!


How many amps is your charger? I have HPWC installed with 48 amps capable and wondering if 2 hours will be enough.

My detached garage has no power so my choice is to shelter it or keep it plugged in the driveway and precondition it.


----------



## dannyskim (Nov 14, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> It's funny I find this functionality overrated. I leave home for work at a similar time daily but there is easily a 15-20 minute variance. If it's on "autopilot" and I forget that would be a waste.
> 
> As for leaving work, well that's all over the place.
> 
> ...


I agree on both points. I do everything manually on my Nest as there have been times (during the hot Texas summer) that Nest didn't detect me leaving home and ran up my bill for a week, which is nothing to scoff at, probably $40 - $50 dollars worth.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

usbseawolf2000 said:


> How many amps is your charger? I have HPWC installed with 48 amps capable and wondering if 2 hours will be enough.
> 
> My detached garage has no power so my choice is to shelter it or keep it plugged in the driveway and precondition it.


It doesn't matter, power is limited by the heating by the motors. I charge at 24A but it only draws 12A while heating the battery and once it reaches temp it starts drawing more current.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

dannyskim said:


> I agree on both points. I do everything manually on my Nest as there have been times (during the hot Texas summer) that Nest didn't detect me leaving home and ran up my bill for a week, which is nothing to scoff at, probably $40 - $50 dollars worth.


Since that post I actually ditched Nest and went with Honeywell and have it running on auto with greater success


----------

